# Four 6 Volt Batteries



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We do a lot of dry camping and I have been burning through 12V Marine batteries, a pair normally lasting less than a couple years. I think we are discharging them too deeply and damaging their ability to hold a charge. Nothing worse than a dead battery in the fall.

Made the decision to go with dual 6 Volt this year, but was a bit concerned about having only two batteries. If one battery went dead while we were out in the middle of nowhere, we would be out of luck. Decided that I would try to figure out a way to fit four 6V's into the 25 RSS. After looking into it a bit, I decided that the best solution would be to put the four batteries on the tongue.

First step was to clean out the tongue and mount a 1/8" sheet of aluminum diamond plate. After carefully laying out the batteries and propane tanks, I used angle iron riveted to the diamond plate to create battery holders. I ditched the rusted propane tank holder and mounted the propane regulator post directly on the diamond plate. I used rivets with aluminum spacers in the diamond plate to brace the bottom of the propane tank (you have to look closely to see them).










It is a real tight, but the batteries all fit. I used screw type battery hold downs with hooks looped through eye bolts mounted in the diamond plate. Still need to trim the plastic brackets in a few places, but it all fits!! Hope to be able to go a few days just using the batteries!



















DAN


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice - I bet that put some extra weight there out there on the tongue....time for an electric jack


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice - I bet that put some extra weight there out there on the tongue....time for an electric jack


Same thought here, seem like a lot of weight.

kevin


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice - I bet that put some extra weight there out there on the tongue....time for an electric jack


Yeah, I thought about the tongue weight. I will load some of the heavier stuff in the back of the trailer to help mitigate. I also have a double spare on the rear bumper, so that will help some. I have a pretty big TV that is very lightly loaded so I think it will not be an issue. If it is, I can always take out two of the batteries and transport them another way.

DAN


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nice Dan- as always, a great job.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Nice - I bet that put some extra weight there out there on the tongue....time for an electric jack


Yeah, I thought about the tongue weight. I will load some of the heavier stuff in the back of the trailer to help mitigate. I also have a double spare on the rear bumper, so that will help some. I have a pretty big TV that is very lightly loaded so I think it will not be an issue. If it is, I can always take out two of the batteries and transport them another way.

DAN
[/quote]

Sound like a well thought out plan.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks good. You can't even see them in there. Nice. Put some solar panels up there


----------

